# ssh_msg_send: write



## rowinms (Aug 31, 2009)

what does this error really mean?


```
ssh_msg_send: write
```

tried google but I didn't find a good hint. tried man on this and i can;t find connections relating to this error.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

what did you do?


----------



## rowinms (Aug 31, 2009)

none .. except there is a pf firewall for ssh. so far not getting any of this message anymore.

just wondering what's that for?


----------

